# Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin,

die Schnurfassung der Basias wird ja mit 240m 0.32er angegeben. In der Realität soll die ja deutlich drüber liegen.

Würde mal die Leute mit den Basias im Board bitten zu Posten, wieviel sie von welcher Schnur und Schnurstärke auf ihre Basias bekommen.

Und eine Frage noch. Hat der Kurbelknauf bei der BasiaIR Spiel, oder sitzt der perfekt dran?

#h


----------



## rainerle (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

ich bekomm auf meinen BlackBasia rund 250m realer 35er drauf.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

fast 300m 0,33er passen auf die Black Basia QDX - als "Longrangerolle" würde ich sie trotzdem nicht verwenden.

Der Kurbelknauf hat minimal Spiel nicht "dramatisch" - vergleichbar mit der Technium. Nur die Bulls Eye hat wirklich null Spiel.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Welche Marken habt ihr an Schnur drauf?

Mit 300m 33er könnte ich grade so leben...begreife aber nicht, warum Daiwa da so eine limitation reingebaut hat und nicht gleich 600m 30er gemacht hat.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Leitner Excalibur - 0,30 - fällt aber wie eine 0,33er aus.

Mehr Schnur würde keinen Sinn machen weil die Daiwa Basia eigentlich keine Rolle ist, mit der man auf 350 Meter auslegen sollte. Deshalb hat Daiwa (vermutlich) bei der Schnurfassung untertrieben!


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Hattet ihr mal Ärger beim Drill durch Schnur, die auf der Spule langrutscht, wenn die Schnur an einem Ende ist und das Schnurlaufröllchen genau auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## rainerle (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Stroft GTM und FC.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hattet ihr mal Ärger beim Drill durch Schnur, die auf der Spule langrutscht, wenn die Schnur an einem Ende ist und das Schnurlaufröllchen genau auf der anderen Seite?



Nein das Problem hatte ich noch nicht - ich verwende auf der Basia aber auch nur Schnüre bis max. 0,35 die dazu recht weich sind. Da ich vor dem Kauf von diesem "Problem" gelesen hatte, habe ich dies bei einem Bekannten, allerdings auf eine BasiAir, der eine 0,35er drauf hat, getestet.

Aufgrund der Länge der Spule kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, wenn man recht starre 0,40er Monos oder dicker verwendet, dass es durchaus zu einem Problem mit dem sauberen Schnurablauf beim Bremsen in der von Dir geschilderten Konstelation kommt!

Ich kenne allerdings keinen, der auf die Idee kommen würde, solche Schnüre bei einer Basia aufzuziehen. Für Einsatzzwecke, wo ich eine solche Schnur brauchen könnte, ist die Baisia meiner Meinung auch nicht gemacht. Der geringe Schnureinzug, die relativ kurzen Kurbel, des rel. geringen Spulendurchmessers, die Schnurfassung, das nicht so kraftvolle Getriebe und die mögliche Anfälligkeit der Achse bei so langen Spulen macht sie nicht zu einer "Rolle f. alle Lebenslagen" und erst recht nicht ist sie eine Rolle zum weiten Auslegen oder f. "Hardcoregewässer". 

Vermutlich ist dies auch der Grund, wie ich oben schon geschireben habe, wieso Daiwa hier mit der Schnurfassung so "sparsam" ist denn wenn ich nicht genügend Schnur drauf kriege komme ich auch nicht "in Versuchung" ....

Die Basia ist eine Rolle für normale "Wurfentfernungen" und für normale Gewässer. Dort spielt sie, wenn es nicht auf den letzten Meter Wurfweite ankommt, ihre Vorteile  aus - das geringe Gewicht und die gute Bremse und sieht dabei nicht so klobig aus wie die einzige Alternaitve in dieser Gewichtsklasse die Shimano Technium MGS die zwar aufgrund des anderen Aufbaus einen etwas größeren Einsatzbereich hat, die ich aber auch nicht für alle Anwendungsbereiche einsetzen möchte. Für das geringe Gewicht muß man letztendlich halt mit gewissen Einschränkungen leben. Ich kann das wunderbar, weil ich für alles andere sowieso andere Ruten/Rollen habe. Hätte ich nur einen Satz Ruten, wäre da mit Sicherheit keine Basia drauf.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Danke dir cyberpeter!

Ich glaube so langsam immer mehr, dass die Dinger für meinen Angelstil nicht gemacht wurden. Designtechnisch gefällt mir die Basiair schon, aber da sind mir für den Preis dann zuviele Restriktionen enthalten...


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Hallo,

meine eigenen Erfahrungen habe ich ausschließlich mit der Basia QDX nicht mit der BasiAir gemacht. 

Wie ich allerdings aus Berichten aus anderen Foren bzw. von Bekannten weis ist der "Grundaufbau" gleich nur das Gehäuse, Rotor und das Getriebe ist etwas anders und nochmal etwas leichter. Allerdings auch nicht soviel "besser" das ich sie als "Allroundrolle" hernehmen würde....

Wenn Du wirklich eine sehr gute u. stabile Rolle haben willst, schau Dir die alten Daiwarollen wie z.B. die Tournament an - da kann Dir Rainer weiterhelfen - oder wenn sie trotzdem relativ leicht und optisch u. technisch moderner sein soll dann würde ich mir die Shimono Bulls Eye anschauen die ich seit letzten Jahr selber fische. Einzige Wehrmutstropfen bei dieser Rolle ist der fehlende Schnurclip u. das keine Ersatzspule dabei ist sowie der Kaufpreis f. die Ersatzspule von über 100 € - also bist Du mit Ersatzspule bei einem Preis von etwas über 500 €.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Unter Kaufzwang steh ich nicht so. Aber die Basias schwirren mir nun schon ein paar Jahre im Kopf rum. Aber soviel Geld für Rollen, die ich an den für mich wichtigen Gewässern nicht einsetzten kann, möchte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben. Und nutzlos im Keller stehen haben.

Wenn es an der Zeit ist, dann steht die Wahl zur Zeit zwischen Infinity, BB CI4 und der Thunnus in sehr groß.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Hallo,

das mußt Du mit Dir selber ausmachen. Ich für meinen Teil würde wenn Verläßlichkeit und "harter Einsatz" im Vordergrund stehen jedenfalls keine Freilaufrolle mehr verwenden mit einer Ausnahme vielleicht, die alte LC.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Warum?

In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind ein paar Infinitys, BB und US B unterwegs. Da hat keiner Ärger gehabt.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Hallo,

bei den Infinitys hat ein Bekannter mit beiden Rollen (ca. 4-5 Jahre alt) schon Probleme mit dem Freilauf gehabt - ging nicht mehr rein (mußte eingeschickt werden) und bei einer Rolle Probleme mit aufquellenden Filzscheiben in der Bremse, da hat trocknen und einfetten das Problem beseitigt. Auch in anderen Foren habe ich das mit dem Freilauf schon gelesen. Scheint aber auch der einzige Schwachpunkt der Rolle zu sein.

Die alte USB scheint auch "unzerstörbar" zu sein, allerdings ist sie weit weg von einer "Allroundrolle" und die alte LC habe ich ja bereits als "Ausnahme" genannt.

Wie gesagt das mußt Du selber wissen. Für mich gilt was nicht da ist kann nicht kaputt gehen...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Die US B's mochte ich auch nie. Fische BB M und wenn mal neue Fällig sind, würde ich wohl evtl. wieder zu Shimano greifen. Ansonsten ist mir Daiwa lieber. Alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Fische BB M und wenn mal neue Fällig sind, würde ich wohl evtl. wieder zu Shimano greifen.




die neuen BigBaitrunner Medium ;+

Das sind aber nicht gerade typische Rollen für "Hardcoregewässer" |rolleyes

Wenn Dir die reichen bzw. wenn Du die in zwei Jahren nicht "lieferst" brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass Du keine Rollen bekommst die ausreichend stabil sind ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Ich fische die alten BB Medium, die blauen aus Metall. In etwa das selbe Gewicht wie die Infinity. Kraftübertragung ist genial und genau das brauche ich auch in Gewässern, welche komplett zugekrautet sind und an Gewässern, welche mit Hindernissen voll sind.

Schnurfassung mit 350m recht dickem Geflecht geht grade noch so. Evtl. würd ich auch 400-450m raufbekommen, wenn ich dünnere Schnur nehme. Länger raus mussten meine Freunde aber nur am Orient und da war ich nicht dabei. 

Ist das hier die Aktuelle?
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7918_Shimano-Medium-Baitrunner-XT-A-Longcast.html

Ich hab die.
http://www.polarisationsbrillen.de/ebay/images/shimano/big-baitrunner-m.jpg

:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Hallo,

die alte M - an die habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, weil die so gut wie niemand fischt. Hatte ich selber erst einmal in der Hand und habe mich gewundert was das für eine Rolle ist ...

Da hat Shimano nicht den Unsinn gemacht, bei der relativ kurzen Kurbel eine Übersetzung von 5,3:1 zu machen nur um den Schnureinzug künstlich anzuheben wie bei den neuen LC Medium oder bei den 5500 Ultegras die von der "Getriebekraftübertragung" ein Unding sind.

Aber mit einem Schnureinzug von geschätzt 70-80 cm wäre auch deine M nicht gerade meine bevorzugte Rolle um auf weitere Entfernungen auszulegen. Aber wenn Sie für deine Gewässer passt und Du weder weit werfen noch auslegen mußt dann brauchst Du auf absehbare Zeit ohnehin keine neue.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Der geringe Schnureinzug ist auf der einen Seite nervig auf lange Distanz, entwickelt aber in Kombination mit der langen Kurbel eine große Kraftübertragung. Da kann BB LC und Infinity nicht mithalten. Schnurfassung ging bisher immer so, aber teilweise war es eng. 150m Schnur auf der Rolle wären also eher dafür da, das man in Ruhe schlafen kann.

An den Orient möchte ich so schnell nicht...

Weil ich Metall gewöhnt bin, hab ich auch gewisse Probleme mit den Leichtbau Rollen. Einen Reiz haben sie, aber je leichter bedeutet nicht desto stärker...




> weil die so gut wie niemand fischt


Das ist auch ein der Punkte, warum ich sie liebe. #h

Ich hab sie im Katalog gesehen, als sie Brandneu rauskam und fand sie sofort genial. Etwas später hab ich sie mir dann auch gekauft. Noch läuft sie und funktioniert gut. Und ich hab die letzten 10 Jahre nicht einmal nachgeölt oder gefettet. #c


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der geringe Schnureinzug ist auf der einen Seite nervig auf lange Distanz, entwickelt aber in Kombination mit der langen Kurbel eine große Kraftübertragung.



Das man da "erholsamer" einholt ist klar, selbst wenn der ein oder andere Krautbüschel dranhängt. Deshalb ist mir die Bulls Eye auch lieber als die Techium. Aber wenn Du deine Montage sehr schnell hoch bekommen mußt hättest Du bei uns bei einigen Stellen "verloren" - da reicht der Schnureinzug nicht.

Aber wie auch immer ich würde deine BB M zumindest nach deinen Schilderungen über deine Gewässer nicht gegen die Basia tauschen und das ist ja das was Du eigentlich wissen wolltest ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Basia Schnurfassung*

Ja, danke dir auf jedenfall. Einen gewissen Reiz haben sie. Mit der Schnurfassung könnte ich auch noch so grade leben, obwohl ich mich da eigentlich "verbessern" wollte, wenn ich neue kaufe. Aber bei mir wird es immer mal etwas ruppiger.#c


----------

